#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > UK Travel Forum >  >  First day of spring, 2016 - South-East England

## somtamslap

Roll out the red carpet.

The GoPro gets its maiden outing.

Buckle up - it's a roller coaster...

----------


## somtamslap

Five points for the town @1:40...

----------


## Neverna

It looks like you were going at a fair lick, Slap!

Is the town, Alton? I see the Ivy House pub there.

----------


## pseudolus

Went past a pub? That's fooking queer.

----------


## Kurgen

so is wearing lycra, Slopper's gone poof!

Best to change his nick to Genie.

----------


## somtamslap

> It looks like you were going at a fair lick, Slap!


 Downhill with a tailwind for the most part there - I did that on purpose.





> Alton


 Five points  :Very Happy: 





> Went past a pub? That's fooking queer.


 Only saw one pub? That's fooking queerer.





> so is wearing lycra, Slopper's gone poof!


 Spandex actually. And I find it accentuates the buttock quite favourably.

----------


## Dillinger

Can you speed the next video up x3 and save me 2 minutes of my life, or peddle faster, fatty :Smile:

----------


## biff

Thanks for posting the You tube vid..
Is that near your home Somtamslap..a normal ride in your area ..or did you have to travel to start ride..certainly looks good countryside for a spin at 35 km hr..

----------


## palexxxx

At the end,  in the list of victuals and beverages, you left out the bottle of lao kau that you picked up at the BP servo.

----------


## Dillinger

^  more likely a 2 litre bottle of Frosty Jack

----------


## somtamslap

> Can you speed the next video up x3 and save me 2 minutes of my life


 No, Boll. You loved it. 





> Is that near your home Somtamslap..a normal ride in your area ..or did you have to travel to start ride..certainly looks good countryside for a spin at 35 km hr..


 The vid was mostly about 30 or so miles from my front door. I cycled over 100 miles that day - 70 of them were into the teeth of a very strong headwind. Horrible. 



> you left out the bottle of lao kau that you picked up at the BP servo.


 But alas, it's not available in the UK... and we have to make do with this...





> Frosty Jack

----------


## chassamui

Springtime for Hampshire. Has a familiar ring to it. Cheers.

----------


## Neo

Nice fade outs... bravo.!  :smilie_clap:

----------


## somtamslap

I'm certain that the simplistic approach to direction is the way forward. Just a few more incidentals in each video should silence the naysayers and the strawberry breezer drinking namby-pambys of this world.

----------


## pseudolus

> Only saw one pub? That's fooking queerer.


Nah -  having re-watched that bit 17 times not believing my eyes, stopped watching in utter disgust

----------


## somtamslap

> at the BP servo


 Forgot to mention that the bloke serving in the BP station asked me which pump number I was. I had a fucking cycling helmet on.  :Yup: 

Gotta love the attentive staff at these places.

----------


## somtamslap

> stopped watching in utter disgust


 You missed the video's centrepiece - a JD Wetherpoons flyby.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
>  stopped watching in utter disgust
> 
> 
>  You missed the video's centrepiece - a JD Wetherpoons flyby.


a little bit of redemption there then. I hope you shouted "Ahhh you scabby pikey weatherspoons scum" as you whizzed passed, ir was it your regular one?

----------


## somtamslap

> I hope you shouted "Ahhh you scabby pikey weatherspoons scum" as you whizzed passed


 That would liven things up a bit. Violence is always a crowd pleaser. I shall start with old grannies and work my way up to fully operational adults.

----------


## Dillinger

> No, Boll. You loved it.


Just watched it again to screenshot and Google image search the town at 1.40 for the 5 free pints 

Back in a tick

----------


## Dillinger

Dulwich ?

----------


## somtamslap

Third post, Bolski. Third post!

Have you been at the meths again?

----------


## Chittychangchang

What about filming some uphill moments where we can hear you cursing and swearing. 

Some nice pot hole dodging there, especially on Butts Road :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

nice

if you want to get a bit artsy you could overlay some speed gauges and GPS data with dashmaster

Five apps to get more from your GoPro camera - TechRepublic

I guess you could get the GPS data from your phone - somebody has probably already sorted an interface to have a google maps overlay also

----------


## somtamslap

> What about filming some uphill moments where we can hear you cursing and swearing.


 Stay tuned. I'll give Bar hatch lane a blast. It's a fucking wall.





> if you want to get a bit artsy you could overlay some speed gauges and GPS data with dashmaster


 Nice one, Balders. Yes, you can also overlay heart rate and power, just for the extra geek factor.

----------


## patsycat

You could put the kids on the back in one of those child carriers with a flag attached.

They could film and comment.

----------


## withnallstoke

Great vid.

Pissed myself laughing at your fat fucking fingers wobbling like a jelly.

----------


## somtamslap

> Pissed myself laughing at your fat fucking fingers wobbling like a jelly.


 So what, I've got a fat left hand - and I'll thank you not to stare. Hurrumph!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> so is wearing lycra, Slopper's gone poof!


 Spandex actually. And I find it accentuates the buttock quite favourably.[/QUOTE] Thank fuk this isn't a photo thread.

----------

